# Where to pick up a rental car in Victoria?



## Jwerking (Sep 23, 2006)

Will spend a week in Worldmark Vancouver and then over to Worldmark Victoria for a week.  I understand that I take a ferry over to Victoria.   So would it be cheaper/better to rent the car in VAncouver, take the car ferry over and back, and get ourselves to the Vancouver airport to fly back to the US.

If not, where do I rent a car in Victoria?  Downtown or at the ferry station in Victoria?  And are the taxi fares alot to get from downtown Vancouver to ferry terminal and then to the airport?

Thanks for assistance.

Joyce


----------



## BarCol (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of the major Car rentals companies have offices both at Victoria Airport and downtown, with free airport dropoff.

When we came in from Seattle on the Victoria Clipper, Discount car rental on Johnson Street came and picked us up to get our Toyota Prius http://www.discountcar.com/English/Locations.cfm. We could have dropped the car without penalty at Victoria airport on the way out.  To give you a hint of whaer they are try this website http://www.vicstart.com/car-rentals-victoria/  although there are many more websites around that will do the same thing.


----------



## Dottie (Sep 24, 2006)

Joyce

I just saw your post about Victoria.  Read mine in the Pacific Shores post.  You may want to try the good lunch at the Parliament Building.

Dottie


----------



## merc (Sep 25, 2006)

My experience is that the cheapest option is usually renting for the whole period from the airport in Vancouver and returning the car there at the end, unless you really don't want a car while in Vancouver.  You pay the ferry rate as a regular car (check their fares for the cheapest time to cross), but you can often get an excellent weekly-based rate that more than covers all the cabs/shuttles and hassle that come with other ways of doing it.


----------

